# Bath Bomb Questions



## cheri_j (Nov 7, 2017)

Good Morning   (or afternoon, evening - depending on where you are!)

Since deciding to venture into making bath bombs, I have been doing my research, watching countless videos, reading everything, and joining bath bombs Facebook groups.  I am so saturated with bath bomb information, I dream of them.  

Of the gazillion recipes out there, I settled on one.  I want to use Polysorbate 80 in my bath bombs, but the recipe I want to use, didn't include it.  The recipe calls for 5 tablespoons of oils, 4 teaspoons of water, and 4 teaspoons of FO.  If my research is correct, I would be adding 5 tablespoons of Polysorbate 80, correct?  A 1 to 1 ratio of the oils?

My next question.  I saw somewhere that you can use Mr. Bubble as a substitute for SLSA?  I can believe it after what I've seen people put in other things, but I would like your feedback.  I have ordered everything under the sun, but forgot this item.  Since I'm small potatoes compared to most of you, I like to order once a month and if it's true about Mr. Bubble, I can use this in a pinch.  

Speaking of SLSA, from my understanding, this increases the bubbles of the bath bomb.  Does using SLSA to make your bath bombs bubbly then turn it into a hybrid of a bath truffle/bath bomb?

I will say that CP soap seems so much easier to make at this point.  There are so many ways to make bath bombs in ratios that don't make sense to me.  It seems to me that as long as you have twice as much baking soda as citric acid, anything else is a bonus. 

I thank you in advance to your answers, feedback, and your opinions.  This is a learning journey that we never reach the finish line.  


Cheri


----------



## lsg (Nov 7, 2017)

The Mr. Bubble that I see on the Internet is liquid, so if you use it, you will have to substitute that for the water in your recipe.   I like SLSA in my recipes because it is a dry ingredient.  My favorite recipe includes cocoa butter, which makes the bath bombs very hard.  I have never used PS in my recipes, but as it is a liquid, be careful not to add too much to the recipe.


----------



## cheri_j (Nov 7, 2017)

goes to show you how old I am....

I didn't know that you couldn't get Mr. Bubble in powder.  When did that happen???


----------



## lsg (Nov 7, 2017)

The Mr. Bubble I saw was on Amazon.com.  You may still be able to get Mr. Bubble in powder, but I can't remember seeing it for a long time.

eta:  It looks like you may be able to get the powder at Target.

https://www.target.com/p/luxe-by-mr...y-away-powdered-bubble-bath-15oz/-/A-51114445


----------



## Dahila (Nov 7, 2017)

Slsa will prolong the time and gives awesome bubbles, then you do not need the soap.  Slsa will emulsify your oils so do not add P80 or if you must include it in your oils amount.


----------



## osso (Nov 7, 2017)

I use polysorbate 80 at half the amount of my oil. So in your case 2.5 tablespoons. (Side rant - why are ALL bb recipes in cups and tablespoons? I want to convert everyone to weight!)

Idk about mr bubble, but personally I would skip it. I use slsa in a small amount and it does slow down the fizz, so I upped the citric a little and it's a nice balance between fizz and foam.

My recipe has enough oil, poly and fragrance to bind without additional water. I would recommend spraying water (or better yet isopropyl alcohol as needed rather than dumping a predetermined amount in).

Good luck, bath bombs are evil.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 7, 2017)

osso said:


> (Side rant - why are ALL bb recipes in cups and tablespoons? I want to convert everyone to weight!)
> ...
> 
> Good luck, bath bombs are evil.



this and this... LOL


----------



## Lunnamoon (Nov 12, 2017)

*Powdery bath bombs gurrrr*

:headbanging:Has any one else use  tapioca starch in bath bombs.i used it in my bombs they stay hard then for a few weeks .Then  turn to bath dust .1 some times use arrowroot starch it seems to  works better .my batch of bath bombs i made a weeks ago are ppwdery i can dent then with my finger nail.
My recipe 1 1/2 cups citric acid
1 1/2 starch
I live in Ontario Canada lol 4 seasons wether .any advice when making bombs inthe winter how to dry them.ware to place them to dry.some time I put my batch in the oven.of course it's off lol to dry air tight but don't always work
3 cups backing 
2 tbs oil I use almonds 
1 cup epson salt 
2 tsp eo
What am i doing wrong
I hand mix the batch really good .and add 6 sports of wich hazel just to get the Wet sand texture.


----------



## lsg (Nov 12, 2017)

I have used clay in my bath bombs, but not corn starch or tapioca starch.  Melted cocoa butter will make the bath bombs hard.


----------



## Lunnamoon (Dec 16, 2017)

I tryed clay this week same recipe and added 1-2 tsp and there still wet and does not dry out .i wondering if this has to do with getting my baking soda and my citric acid from a bulk store .instead of buying it in a box in e.g. Costco or my supplier


----------



## Complexions (Dec 30, 2017)

I use SCI (powder form, not the noodles) when I make bath bombs instead of SLSa.  It's a little less expensive, and get the same results:  slows down fizz and creates foam bath art.   I save the SLSa for when I am making bubble bars (I don't get as long of lasting bubbles from SCI in those).  I also use a little bit of Poly 80 to my oils, and use cream of tartar to help harden.  Spritz with alcohol or witch hazel rather than dump in, how much you need depends on the humidity when you are making them as well as how much oil you added.  And last thing, vanillin in FO will turn your bath bombs brown over time just like it does with soap!


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 30, 2017)

Lunnamoon said:


> I tryed clay this week same recipe and added 1-2 tsp and there still wet and does not dry out .i wondering if this has to do with getting my baking soda and my citric acid from a bulk store .instead of buying it in a box in e.g. Costco or my supplier



No, I think it’s your recipe. Try a basic recipe without all the additives and very little liquid.


----------



## anelajojo (Jan 2, 2018)

*Bath Bomb Recipe Books*

I find lots of interesting recipes and useful information in bath bombs recipe books. Many of them are for free on Amazon Where do you find your inspiration?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 2, 2018)

anelajojo said:


> I find lots of interesting recipes and useful information in bath bombs recipe books. Many of them are for free on Amazon Where do you find your inspiration?


 
They already have a recipe and are trying to troubleshoot why it's not working.  There are many recipes available here on this site as well.  

Welcome to the forum.  Please read the forum rules (stickies) and introduce yourself and tell us a little about you.


----------

